# Electric Number 4



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another jaw droppingly cheap fully functional Timex, as received this morning:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

That's a real beauty, nice one.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

A Timex! Nice one!!! :notworthy:

This is mine :yes:



Timex electric di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's in lovely condition John, great find! The striated "sunburst" case is very crisp indeed :yes: and a French or Spanish day wheel? :thumbup:

Vaurien, yours is the Silvertone variant of one of the "Dorado Style" cases, classic understatement. :notworthy:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

mel said:


> That's in lovely condition John, great find! The striated "sunburst" case is very crisp indeed :yes: and a French or Spanish day wheel? :thumbup:


It's French Mel. So far I've got this one, another Timex Electric, Edox Electric and a Jaz Electric for silly money. I'm seriously thinking of moving on a few of my vintage mechanicals to fund a larger collection of electrics!

Vaurien's example is a beauty with it's simplicity, I like it very much indeed,


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for compliments, boys!

The Johnny Timex is a beauty, too :yes:


----------

